# Convertidor de frecuencia a voltaje con PIC 16F84A



## sud_piglet (Nov 17, 2006)

Hola a todos,

     Necesito ayuda con un proyecto, este consta en realizar un conversor de frecuencia a voltaje con un pic 16F84A, ya pude realizar el circuito, el problema ahora es que voy a sustituir el CI LM331 con el PIC, se puede hacer esto? alguien me podria ayudar con el algoritmo en ensamblador?

     Muchas gracias de antemano, espero alguien me pueda ayudar



_"Es increible lo que se puede lograr solo con 1's y 0's"_


----------



## Aristides (Nov 20, 2006)

No trabajo con ese microcontrolador, pero te puedo decir como lo haría con un BASIC Stamp, de esta forma podrás crear tu propio código:

a) Contar los pulsos que ingresan al PIN del micro, durante una unidad de tiempo y guardarlos en una variable.

b) Tomar el valor de la variable y con éste generar un PWM, filtrar y retener el valor de tensión con un amplificador operacional como buffer.

c) GOTO a


----------

